# Bucket of arrows anyone?



## chadeugene (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm trying to make room for the nw baby that will be here in October. I have a bucket of arrows (all feather fletched) that are tuned to bows That have been long sold or traded for other bows. A few wood, but mostly aluminum. Probably all in the 27"-30". If you want 'em, you have to take them all! 

Free to a good home! I just don't want to throw them out. I'm located in the Canton/Woodstock/Holly Springs area


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 30, 2017)

I'll take em and pay for the shipping


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2017)

Who ended up with these?


----------

